# First finds of the season 2021



## shroomwithaview (May 8, 2014)

Took a walk in a little patch of woods behind one of my accounts that I've found a few morels in the past.Found 33 in a hour left some small ones to grow.Im in Porter County so people looking in my area they are up.


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

Yep. The peckers and yellows are just starting. I've been finding blacks for a couple weeks


----------

